# Sub Purchase



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, so sue me, I bought a sub from AVI last week and it arrived today. It was nice to do business with someone on the board, and have the sale come out great. The board where this was supposed to go told me I was supposed to have at least 25 posts before I could respond....whatever...
The idea was that I got what I paid for, and it looked like brand new. It's good to be able to trust somone on this board, and feel confident that you are not going to get ripped. I will be getting the system ready over the next few weeks. I hope to be able to follow up with a report by April. 

BTW, it was a JBL GTi 12 MK II.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

please move to sales feedback forum per bobditts


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

you can pretty much trust any of the veterans from this forum. I have bought from several and even some new guys and always had smooth transactions and ended up happy


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

dejo said:


> you can pretty much trust any of the veterans from this forum. I have bought from several and even some new guys and always had smooth transactions and ended up happy


Agreed! As long as you do a little homework, you can trust most everyone on here!


----------



## cpio311 (Aug 22, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> Agreed! As long as you do a little homework, you can trust most everyone on here!


word not too many other places i feel conformablke sending off 560 in a money order to someone ive never met before and the drz9255 id TITS!


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I seriously don't know where I'd be without this forum. or, at least I don't know where the level of my bank account and the SQ of my car would be...


----------

